# Whirlpool Ice Maker Control Kaput?



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Mike,



> Ice maker suddenly stopped making ice


How?
Sitting there dead, going through the motions but not filling with water, stuck 1/2 way though a harvest?

We usually first always confirm...is the icemaker getting power or not getting power.



> Model # GD22DFXFB02


Module style icemaker...









SERVICING

The design of this ice maker allows all of the components to be tested without removing the ice maker or moving the refrigerator away from the wall to access the water valve.

Remove the cover and you will see the test points identified on the module.

N =Neutral side of line
M Motor connection
H Heater connection
T= Thermostat connection
L = Ll side of line
V =Water valve connection

No power to the icemaker may be a wire/thermal fuse problem, power into the icemaker and no go is an icemaker issue.

Hope something here helps 

jeff.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff!
The ice maker is just sitting there dead, not stuck on anything, and not going through any motions. No ice or water in it. It's just dead.
I have a copy of that service sheet, so I'll use your information that supplements it to check things out with my electrical tester.
I'll let you know what I find.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I'll let you know what I find


Great! 

jeff.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Jeff,
Voltage meter test: _no power_ to module. Ohm meter test: O.K.
Where is the thermal fuse? Is there more than one? (I have the wiring diagram, but I don't know how to read all the symbols.) I see something in the "Refrigerator" Section that says "Thermo", but I don't know if the symbol is for a fuse. Does a fuse symbol resemble three sides of a rectangle sticking up out of a straight line? Is it an inline fuse, such as those in my boat wiring? Does "bimetal" indicate a fuse? Would I see it easily if I pulled the refrigerator out?
Thanks for any help,
Mike


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Where is the thermal fuse?


Built into the wire harness...









The white and black slug.



> Does "bimetal" indicate a fuse?


Nope, normally a thermostat is called a bymetal as it can heat and and open or cool down and close.



> Does a fuse symbol


-Some- common ones...
http://www.cmhsoftware.com/symbol.htm

jeff.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks, Jeff!
I'll look for that inline thermal fuse to see if that's it. I assume that it's in plain view on the back of the refrigerator.
Mike


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I assume that it's in plain view on the back of the refrigerator.


Inside the freezer...between the icemaker and the wall wire plug.

jeff.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Yo Jeff. I found it. Thanks.
However, I finally decided just to replace the whole ice maker after getting a closer look at it. It looked like there had been a burned short connection, the plastic in the ice tray was beginning to delaminate, etc., etc. 
Called an area pro appliance repair guy from an adjoining county (we don't have one here locally), and he came over and replaced the entire unit today with one that he had in stock for $148.95 (about $85 for the ice maker and $64 +/- for the long distance service call and labor, I think). Didn't have to wait on one that I ordered.
Whatever. It was worth it to me. Problem fini. Wife happy, so I'm happy. LOL On to the next one.
Thanks again. 
Mike


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> It looked like there had been a burned short connection


If the fuse was open, above was likely the reason.



> Problem fini. Wife happy, so I'm happy


If Mama is not happy....nobody is happy! :laughing: 

jeff.


----------



## mooseguns (May 25, 2011)

What happens if I jump L-T


----------



## shameem007 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff!
I'll look for that inline thermal fuse to see if that's it. I assume that it's in plain view on the back of the refrigerator.
Mike


----------

